# tag-along



## mark1974 (1 Feb 2013)

Bought a tag along so i can take my 4yr old out and about
How many people have used them and what do you think?
Personally they look great fun so i am hoping my lad will like it and give him confidence to get on his own bike....

Thanks
Mark


----------



## XRHYSX (9 Feb 2013)

I've got a tag along, don't use it much now. The boy loved it, but the girl didn't take to it much, said it rocked about to much (the hitch is a bit worn,its about 20yrs old). The kids ride their own bikes now, the 2yr old is in the WEEride and a balance bike, but I might get a 'follow me tandem' when he is ready to ride a bigger bike


----------



## emacinty (10 Feb 2013)

Mark,
We have two boys, 6 and 8. When the older one was about 4 we were given an old tagalong and it was great. We used it for the Glasgow to Edinburgh "Pedal4Scotland" and it was perfect, that year being the 51 mile route. Now they're a bit older, we've given the tagalong away and use a Trailgator instead, which allows the child's own bike to be used - including rear brake and gears. It also means you can detach them when you reach an otherwise unreachable safe place so they can cycle on their own. It also fits in the car and on trains better. This year both boys are joining me on the charity ride in September, not sure whether we'll use a tandem + Trailgator for that yet.
Enjoy your tagalong!
Ewan


----------

